# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  بهترین مرجع آموزش کامل صفات xmlاندروید چیست؟؟

## حسین امیری

سلام دوستان کسی یه مرجع خوب که تمام صفات تگ هایxmlاندروید رو به صورت کامل آموزش داده باشه می شناسه؟؟

----------


## sajjadd9

سلام

میشه بگید xml چیه اصلا ..ممنون

----------


## barnamenevis1251

سلام 
تو این کتاب xml به طور کامل آموزش داده شده 
دانلود کتاب

----------

